# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Câu lệnh hiển thị giờ đồng hồ trong Visual Basic

## lehuan_138

Em chao các anh . Cho em hỏi nếu em muốn viết 1 câu lênh hiển thi giờ đồng hồ nên thì phải làm như nào , em mong các anh giúp em trong thời gian ngắn nhất được không ạ , vì em phải cần gấp .Em xin chan thành cảm ơn[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## blogseotukhoa

Bạn hãy thử cái này xem:
đầu tiên thêm vào form 1 timer và đặt tên là timer1 - 1lable và đặt tên là lable1 để hiển thị giờ , thuộc tính Interval=1000
sau đó bạn thêm vào câu lệnh sau:
Sub timer1_timer()
 lable1.caption=time$
end sub
hoặc:
lable1.caption=Format(Now,"hh:mm:ss AM/PM")
vậy là được đó

----------

